# Automatically assigned ip addressing in server 2008



## IceRegent (Oct 27, 2012)

Having a problem with my server 2008 standard edition installation. No matter what I do, it keeps autoassigning an ip address on my network card to some 169.#### address, and says (preferred).

How do I get rid of this , and set it to a static ip address? I am going to use it as a MEMBER server, and it will have no role assigning ip addresses or with logons etc.

Ice


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Are there any other devices (servers, routers/firewalls, etc...) that are configured to assign IP addresses? If there are, then this computer (server) must be able to connect to it in order to receive a valid IP address.


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

just install with the preffered ip then change it to static and set what you want from the adapter settings. (to the static ip you have set for it on e.g the router)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is setting the 169 address because it cannot reach a DHCP server. Set it as static in the NIC properties and be done with it.


----------

